# Red Knee Sling - Brachypelma smithi Info



## jackbeveridge (Oct 22, 2007)

hi, i was wondering how hard it would be to look after a red knee sling, and could someone put me in the direction of a good care sheet. what size tub should they live in. _<i>Brachypelma smithi</i><br>Mexican Red Knee (1 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
this is were im hoping to get 5 from. 
thanks 
jack.
_


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

im getting one too are you just getting one because its only £5.00 for one. to house them you could use spider pots from the same place 
Spiderling Rearing Pots - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

red knees are the perfect beginner spider easy to cere for easy twmps to maintain and not a lot of humidity required


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

just google mexican red knee care sheet and ost of the ones on there give the info you will need but if you need more help post o here and im sure people will be willing to help you


----------



## jackbeveridge (Oct 22, 2007)

cheers joe0709


----------



## S.Bryceland (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi..they are very easy to look after, just need a mist every few days, not too much spraying though..

here's a link for you..

Brachypelma.co.uk ****Main Page *****


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

so when you planning on getting it ?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I got some of boxes like these from tesco
Lock & Lock Round Containers
drilled a few holes.

They seem to work very well. Some coir in the bottom and a piece of cork. My smithi spends half her time on the cork and the rest in her hole under the cork. Size 2 crix and I dribble water in one corner occasionally.

No expert of course, so I hope I'm doing the right thing. I've only had them for a few weeks, but they seem happy enough so far.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought 5 back in the summer and i still keep em in the clear camera film pots they came in, i feed em once a week on a couple of fruit flies and an occasional tiny crix, they just have a tiny square of kitchen roll in with them which i add 1 drop of water in once a week after i clean them out. They are sooooooo slow growing, i think they have all shed at least once and are all healthy,,i think


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hell of a slow growing Ts.


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

But can live up to 20 yrs, of course females.  For a male to become an adult is approx 5 yrs.


----------

